# Dishcomm active on 222



## AColdStArnolds (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a 722 and 222. I have tried to set up the Dishcomm with no luck. The 722 is connected to a phone line but the 222 needs to communicate through the 722 because there is not a phone line in that room. 
Is the 222 supported for this feature yet?
On my 722 in the setup box for the phone the modem "local or remote" selections are greyed out and cannot be changed. Not sure if this is relevant. 
On the 222 I cannot even find the Dishcomm option available in the menus.
Thanks.


----------

